# Idea for a circle jig



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, on this one I'm looking for a sanity check, so here goes. I am wanting to make a circle jig for my router in anticipation of making some discs for other things (EVIL LAUGH). However, in at least one case, the discs I will need to make will be SMALLER than the diameter of the router base.
So, my thought was to make a circle jig with a indexer with a vaguely + shaped cross-section but a roughly "L" shaped profile so that the center pin can go under the router base, allowing for the smaller circles. 
Does this seem plausible or will it all end in ruin?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Try it and see.


----------



## peterbb (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of my circle jig - it will do circles from tiny to huge.



















The pivot is a #4-40 screw in one end of the slider (barely visible in these picturees). The slider can be installed either way around, depending on the size of circle you want to cut. If you plan ahead, you can make the ranges of the various T-bolt positions overlap.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

- Peter: How is your base built? That looks like it might be just the ticket.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

this jig looks good http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=40970&cat=1,43000 or you could build something simeler


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

mIps, here's the plans. Scroll down a bit for it.

It's a great design.


----------



## denversigmon (Oct 21, 2012)

i am not understating what the work do wood machine


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=circle+jig&sa.x=19&sa.y=9


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my circle jig I recently made for my DeWalt trim router. The principal is the same as Peter's version, allowing the pivot pin to be underneath the router itself. The single 1/4" hole in this image holds a 1/4" pin.










Here is the top side, with the adjustment bolts…










This is a prototype version for me. I will be making something similar out of thick acrylic with an adjustment push/pull pin for fine tuning the circle radius.


----------



## peterbb (Feb 20, 2012)

The base of my jig is 1/2" plywood with a dado to suit the slider, and a slot for the T-bolt. The slider is about 3/4 wide by 3/16 thick, and as long as desired. It was likely inspired by the plans posted by NiteWalker (don't recall the actual source…)

The jig shown by Comicsniper looks excessively thick to me - I don't think I could cut through 3/4" material with it.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter. Yeah, mine bottoms out around 3/4", but mine isn't designed to be used on thick stock. 1/4" plywood would be completely satisfactory and would have the same depth as your jig.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Jig for very small circle (0" [inside] up to about 11")
added bonus : no pin hole

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Sylvain,
Just what I need, I am building a wedding box, and need two overlapping circles to represent the wedding bands. can't have a center hole, and need to cut contrasting wooden circles to inlay into the routed circles.


----------

